# Coming down to Savannah this weekend



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi, guys, AtlantaKing here, long time lurker, once in a blue moon poster. I'm coming down to Savannah to visit my brother, and help him move into his apartment this coming weekend (2/21-2/22), but since he is a poor college student, it should take all of 2 hours to move all his stuff, so I'm going to get to fish some. Hows the fishing this time of year? Is the Tybee Island Pier producing anything worthwhile? Any help, suggestions, opinions about fishing spots, techniques, bait, etc would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

AtlantaKing


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I'll give you my .02 cents cause your going sat. Emanuel is the one to give you a current report....so...I would say that the water temps are still too cold to have any good luck on the pier....but this week has been warm so the fish might....and I mean might be there?...If it was me I would go with real fresh shrimp, fishfinder rig, and small hooks. Fish the sides just before the breakers for Whiting or whatever. Trout like cooler water temps...so maybe use D.O.A Shrimp for them.(or live shrimp under a float rig...if you can get some...doubt it). Or perhaps cut bait on the end. But the couple of times I've tried during this time of year...I did not have any luck....so good luck. Remember it's called fishing ...not catching.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm not sure if the pier is producing anything right now or not. Inshore around the docks and bridges you can get some reds, trout and maybe some sheepshead. I'll be at work tomorrow in the tackle shop so you can come by and get all the news.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, Emanuel, what time does the tackle store close? What is the phone number?

Thanks,

AtlantaKing


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I close up at 5. The number there is 354-7777 and we're right next to Tubby's Tankhouse on Thunderbolt, just off Highway 80.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, the weather was cold and the tide was low, so I didn't catch anything. But the spot Emanuel told me about looked really promising, and an elderly gentleman there told me that later in the summer there are shrimp to be cast-netted. 

AtlantaKing


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That's an excellent shrimp/crab spot in the summer. It won't be much longer before it's nice and warm again. I've heard about some really big trout there in the spring and monster flounder in the summer. I'm going after those flounder once they come in.

If it's any consolation, we got skunked in the boat too.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey AtlantaKing

Least ya got to go and fish a little.Better luck next time.


----------

